# Trauma, slow motion please help



## Young (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello everyone!

It is one of my first posts at this forum, so I ask you for understanding.

Since about six years I am very slow-moving. My work efficiency , measured in corporate jobs, is 30%-60%. 

In 2010, after examination period at my university: convultions, nervous shake-ups like in epilepsy, I was afraid of crowds of people, getting into an elevator. These sympthoms passed away very quickly after medicines. For about a year later I had very strong anxieties/phobias. My body was very strongly tense, I was kind of nervously tense, I felt like my nervous system was getting crazy. I was afraid of my neightbours, that they are going to attack me, and foremost, that they plot against me and talk about me all the time (most probably no one was telling even a world about me). I had a very strong anxiety and  phobias about people from my junior highschool, that bullied me very strongly in a school, some of them ended even as criminals. I was reminding, getting back to those situations and problems all the time during feeling so tense and anxious. One of my doctors, neuropsychologist-neurosurgeon named these problems as post-trauma problems. I agree to this supposal.

After a year of these problems I started to work, anxiousness and phobias just passed away. It is my own impression, but I believe, these phobias 'got into me', burried somewhere deep inside of me.

Since this time I am very slowly-moving. The easiest things to do, like washing-up, getting dressed, take me a lot of time, I assume twice or three times more then to a healthy person. I am 100% sure this problem can be solved, because there used to be some moments, when it did. The problem is sort of obsesssion/mania. My head is 'always spinning', all the time I am awake after waking up, my head is full of all kinds of thoughts of all kinds, like finance, psychology, philosophy, business, sport and any discipline or problem possible. I think and analyse all the time, and it interrupts normal living. When it very rarely occures, that my mind is not so 'full of thoughts, analysis', I work almost 100% effectively. I guess there is some sort of trigger in my psychology, that could allow me to stop the moving thoughts. Meditation helped me to some extent.

When I stop breathing for a short moment, the 'analysing' stops. Getting into a support group and working on becoming extravert, helped me also to some extend to 'spit out' these thoughts and becoming less obssesive. In general, it all looks as if I felt dim, groggy, slowly reacting and thinking, feeling like weary and even depressed without doing anything, feeling so even after getting up in the morning.

Things that helped me:

•	antidepressants (40% of slowliness reduced),
•	special Chinese herbs mixture (my mind became much more clear, less obssesive),
•	projecting my anxiousness/phobias on therapist.

Unfortunatelly the problem still remains. I attend therapy, to one of the best therapist in my area of living (Poland). I am very satisfied of the therapy. Unfortunatelly I haven't so far become a satisfactory answer from her. 

What is important for me, is stopping these thoughts. In the last few years the intensity of thoughts/analysis also occured, but wasn't that strong.

I beg you for response.

I give my best regards and greeting to all members of this forum.

Young

P.S.  I suffer from a personality disorders (paranoid/paranoidal) and obsessive-compulsive disorders, like checking locks in door or washing hands many times


----------



## Daniel (Aug 7, 2018)

*Re: !!! Trauma, slow motion please help !!!*

It is a ongoing challenge.   So it is quite normal to be continually frustrated with anxiety, OCD, etc.   That is cold comfort, I know.

On the positive side, I think it is important to give yourself credit for what you are doing already that is working for you to help lessen relapses, depression, etc.

By the way, one of my favorite self-help authors on OCD is Jeff Bell:



> I call it the Greater Good Perspective Shift, and I stumbled across it more than a decade ago, while clawing my way out of The Shadow of Doubt (that cold, dark place that consumed me during my worst years battling severe OCD). While it grew out of my battles with OCD, I've become convinced over the years that it can be an effective tool for anyone--with or without OCD--facing decisions clouded by doubt. At its core, the GGPS is nothing more than a willful shifting of decision-making frameworks--from one based on fear and doubt to another based on purpose and service.
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/beyond-the-doubt/200912/choosing-greater-good




In any case, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 7, 2018)

*Re: !!! Trauma, slow motion please help !!!*

And, as you may know:




> Acceptance can actually be one of the most effective ways of bringing about change.
> 
> Acceptance As A Strategy For OCD


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 7, 2018)

Young said:


> Since about six years I am very slow-moving. My work efficiency , measured in corporate jobs, is 30%-60%. ....
> 
> Since this time I am very slowly-moving. The easiest things to do, like washing-up, getting dressed, take me a lot of time, I assume twice or three times more then to a healthy person. I am 100% sure this problem can be solved, because there used to be some moments, when it did. The problem is sort of obsesssion/mania. My head is 'always spinning', all the time I am awake after waking up, my head is full of all kinds of thoughts of all kinds, like finance, psychology, philosophy, business, sport and any discipline or problem possible. I think and analyse all the time, and it interrupts normal living. When it very rarely occures, that my mind is not so 'full of thoughts, analysis', I work almost 100% effectively. I guess there is some sort of trigger in my psychology, that could allow me to stop the moving thoughts. Meditation helped me to some extent. ....
> 
> When I stop breathing for a short moment, the 'analysing' stops. Getting into a support group and working on becoming extravert, helped me also to some extend to 'spit out' these thoughts and becoming less obssesive. In general, it all looks as if I felt dim, groggy, slowly reacting and thinking, feeling like weary and even depressed without doing anything, feeling so even after getting up in the morning.



When you talk about "slow moving", do you mean the intrusive or repetitive or obsessive thoughts interfere with your ability to get things done? Or is it a lack of energy? or possibly both?



Young said:


> Things that helped me:
> 
> •    antidepressants (40% of slowness reduced),
> •    special Chinese herbs mixture (my mind became much more clear, less obssesive),
> •    projecting my anxiousness/phobias on therapist.



Can you tell me the name of the antidepressant you are taking, and also the Chinese herb mixture - what herbs exactly?



Young said:


> I suffer from a personality disorders (paranoid/paranoidal) and obsessive-compulsive disorders, like checking locks in door or washing hands many times



Did you have these conditions before the other issues started?


----------

